# Heavy Heaver Reel?



## beach#r (Sep 13, 2009)

Tommy,

What reel are you going to use with the HH for fishing?

Carl
New Bern


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

More than likely the Akios 666w shuttle.

Tommy


----------

